# Transferer une application de itunes a mon ipad?



## amiams (1 Janvier 2012)

Je rencontre un probleme dans le transfers d'applications dans itunes jusqu'a mon ipad (ce sont des application qui ne se trouvent pas dans l'app store)

I can't seem to find a way to transfer an app from iTunes to my iPad. Is there a way to do this without syncing them? y a t-il un sync du genre "mini sync" qui transfere uniquement les apllication desirees ?

When I move an app to my ipad on itunes, i get the small circle (block) so i can't do it.
I have over 200apps on my ipad, please how did you transfer the data/app within the apps could be erased?






Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## CBi (1 Janvier 2012)

amiams a dit:


> ce sont des application qui ne se trouvent pas dans l'app store



Qu'est-ce que ça signifie = applications pour machine jailbreakée ?


----------

